# The entry-level DSLR battle



## aadi007 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Guyz,


This is mainly for a friend but I am interested myself as well.

His main requirements are -
Fast accurate autofocus in various lighting conditions
Good low-light/High ISO performance
Fast operation - shot-to-shot times should be as low as possible
Good auto mode - JPEGs out of the camera should be good without post processing
HDR, panorama features good to have.
Might purchase a zoom lens in the future, do not plan to buy a whole array of lenses  I hope buying lenses for Sony DSLR  cameras should not be a problem
Video is not so important


Budget:30K approx.
Choices:
D5100
D3100
D3200
Canon 1100D
Sony ALT-A37


I do not have much idea about DSLRs, my only practical experience is with my friend's Canon 1100D and Canon 550D to some extent.
Reading the reviews, it seems the Sonly SLT-A37 is a great camera and at 27K (homeshop18), I am thinking of suggesting the same to my friend.
But before that, I wanted to check out with the experts here..



Thanks and cheers,
Aadi


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

Canon 1100D ll fulfill ur needs at ur budget with good features
Check out the review
Canon EOS 1100D Review - watch CNET's video review - Digital SLR Cameras

I dont think it has a panaroma mode


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2012)

Bro whats ur actual budget...canon 1100D is a poor choice...a nikon D3100 is better at 25k

but I would say ur all requirements will be fulfilled with nikon D5100 and it cost around 29k

Sony is good but nobody seems to get any soo I didnt get any feedbacks...soo will not suggest...but u can get one and give me feedback then maybe i would suggest others too 

fast focussing is an attribute of lens and camera both....actually more of lens...

low light performance for a camera is good ISO performance but for a lens its aperture...bigger aperture like f4,f2.8 f1.8 are better in low light


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

^ his budget is 30k ur choice ll fit him. And thx for enlightening me too


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sujoy - thanks bro..
Where is D5100 available for 29k? Please enlighten 

I was thinking of suggesting the Sony A37 as it has very good burst speed and more focus points. Price is also a bit less than D5100.
The reviews of A37 is very positive, only problem is the low res screen.
Budget, as I told is 30K..may be stretched by 1K at the max.
Also sony has in-body IS, so can be used with any lens and you get lot of gimmicky features


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2012)

Sony vs Nikon, VF is the deal breaker here...

If he is a newbie, he don't mind EVF of Sony's. Most likely he would opt for A37. But ask your friend to try a DSLR for a day or two before checking those two cameras in a camera shop.

BTB, 29k is from ebay...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2012)

yes everything seems to be good in sony just that u need a uncle or bhaia in US to keep supplying u with flash,extension tube, and lenses 

I have definitely seen a D5100+kit for 29k very recently...right now i can see that its 33k again ...just keep searching and check local market too

sony A37 have good report actually...i wont say no to sony...u get it and give a user review to us


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> just that u need a uncle or bhaia in US to keep supplying u with flash,extension tube, and lenses
> i wont say no to sony...u get it and give a user review to us



 

It's still there in ebay... 29.5k


----------



## rider (Dec 10, 2012)

New Nikon DSLR Camera D5100 Black + 18-55mm VR Kit Lens+4GB+Carry Case | eBay


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> yes everything seems to be good in sony just that u need a uncle or bhaia in US to keep supplying u with flash,extension tube, and lenses
> 
> I have definitely seen a D5100+kit for 29k very recently...right now i can see that its 33k again ...just keep searching and check local market too
> 
> sony A37 have good report actually...i wont say no to sony...u get it and give a user review to us



so, accessories of sony not available here????
I see that tamron and sigma also manufacture lenses for Sony SLR...available in zoomin.

plz reply..seriously


----------



## mastervk (Dec 10, 2012)

canon 550D + 18-55 mm kit lens + 50 mm 1.8

Fast accurate autofocus in various lighting conditions : depends more on lens i think
Good low-light/High ISO performance : will need expensive lens or prime lens or high end DSLR for high ISO  performance
Fast operation - shot-to-shot times should be as low as possible : Why require this function...will require canon 7 D 
Good auto mode - JPEGs out of the camera should be good without post processing : why  buy expensive DSLR if you want auto mode only and that also jpeg...
HDR, panorama features good to have. : dont think low end DSLR have default hdr and panorama ..


----------



## digit.sh (Dec 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Bro whats ur actual budget...canon 1100D is a poor choice...a nikon D3100 is better at 25k
> 
> but I would say ur all requirements will be fulfilled with nikon D5100 and it cost around 29k
> 
> ...



Why is Canon 1100D a poor choice? Would you please elaborate? I am also planning to buy a DSLR, not now, maybe a few months later.


----------



## mastervk (Dec 10, 2012)

Because canon 1100D is very basic DSLR..but it does not mean that you should not buy it...But if budget is around 30 K there are better options..

if budget is around 20K and you want DSLR then canon 1100d will be a good choice..

at the end better lens is more important than camera body..and better skills are more important than both...


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 10, 2012)

mastervk said:


> canon 550D + 18-55 mm kit lens + 50 mm 1.8
> 
> Fast accurate autofocus in various lighting conditions : depends more on lens i think
> Good low-light/High ISO performance : will need expensive lens or prime lens or high end DSLR for high ISO  performance
> ...



Everything is relative ...didnt u read the budget is 30K?

Did u want to help really? I do not find a suggestion or recommendation which is useful..

So if someone buys a DSLR, he can't expect good pics straight out of the camera..what is the logic here? Just because someone has a DSLR, is he supposed to shoot everything in RAW and then spend hours editing those phots?

Why can't shot-to-shot time be important for someone?

Anyways, I have posted the requirements.
If you feel like sugesting something which can be helpful, please do so.
But what you are implying that the requirements are itself not valid.... whenever we buy a gadget, we look for the best buys within a budget considering our requirements.
When I say good low-light performance, it means good low light performance in the budget range of 30K..is that too difficult to understand?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2012)

> so, accessories of sony not available here????
> I see that tamron and sigma also manufacture lenses for Sony SLR...available in zoomin.
> 
> plz reply..seriously



yes third party lenses and accesories are available....but may not be available locally...u can get everything online although.

u can also get sony lenses from flipkart.....sony originals are costly in India...but if u dont wanna get too many lenses then its fine

As mastervk already suggested advantages of 550D .... its also good option.



> Why is Canon 1100D a poor choice? Would you please elaborate? I am also planning to buy a DSLR, not now, maybe a few months later.



canon 1100D have poor ISO performance....1100D is not much popular....in that segment Nikon D3100 is much popular(I have that)


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2012)

Aadi, No offense meant buddy... He just means that a compact camera would be good enough if he just wants jpeg and gonna use Auto mode. And don't need to spend 30 grand for a DSLR

I don't think there is 550D with 18-55kit lens available in the market. Now it comes with 18-135... 600D with 18-55 may come close around 32k


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 11, 2012)

nac said:


> Aadi, No offense meant buddy... He just means that a compact camera would be good enough if he just wants jpeg and gonna use Auto mode. And don't need to spend 30 grand for a DSLR
> 
> I don't think there is 550D with 18-55kit lens available in the market. Now it comes with 18-135... 600D with 18-55 may come close around 32k



Nac, thanks buddy.
When did I say that the user wants to use auto mode only?
I meant the pics should not require much post processing to look good which means a good JPEG conversion in-camera.
That does not mean that the user won't play around with PASM controls.

There is a lot to learn other than post-processing. I have seen many DSLR users (serious ones, not the neighbourhood aunty who buys a DSLR to show off  ) who shoots JPEG mainly and do not do much post processing...
There are many advantages of a DSLR without shooting RAW as well.

I have used a lot of P&S cameras and very limited experience with DSLRs.
But even with that experience, I can safely say that the image quality, speed, low-light performance,shallow DOF of a DSLR can't be matched with any P&S. 
And obviously, you have the option to go for different lenses.

I think I saw a Canon 550D somewhere with kit lens for around 31-32K.
is it a better choice than a D5100?


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> I meant the pics should not require much post processing to look good which means a good JPEG conversion in-camera.
> That does not mean that the user won't play around with PASM controls.
> 
> And obviously, you have the option to go for different lenses.


Fine then...


aadi007 said:


> I think I saw a Canon 550D somewhere with kit lens for around 31-32K.
> is it a better choice than a D5100?



If there is stock, fine. But I don't see any lately...
It's too tough for me to pick one 550D or D5100. More or less both are equally good.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2012)

Are u talking about RAW or general post processing with JPEG ..

I dont like to shoot in RAW...its just too time consuming ...and for normal users u dont gain much....maybe a bit more details 

and about 550D vs D5100 ...D5100 have better ISO and canon 50mm 1.8 is cheaper by 5k....now u decide


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 11, 2012)

LOL...U guyz are good at confusing people 
The Sony lenses available online do not seem to be costlier than Canon/Nikon..am I right?
 i was talking about shooting in RAW mainly.

I guess I will pass on the buck to my friend  - anything between D5100, 550D and Sony A37 is good in my opinion.
Personally, I might have gone for Sony for better burst speed and more features


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2012)

aadi ...its like more choice is more confusion...tell ur friend to hold all 3 in his hand and select...they say nikon have best grip,canon have simplest user interface and sony have best live view


----------



## clickclick (Dec 12, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Because canon 1100D is very basic DSLR..but it does not mean that you should not buy it...But if budget is around 30 K there are better options..
> 
> if budget is around 20K and you want DSLR then canon 1100d will be a good choice..
> 
> at the end better lens is more important than camera body..and better skills are more important than both...



+1 



sujoyp said:


> canon 1100D have poor ISO performance....1100D is not much popular....in that segment Nikon D3100 is much popular(I have that)



Nikon D3100 does not have an AF motor, old lenses without AF are compatible no doubt but whats the point? and the nikon lenses are expensive than that of canon.



mastervk said:


> canon 550D + 18-55 mm kit lens + 50 mm 1.8
> 
> Fast accurate autofocus in various lighting conditions : depends more on lens i think
> Good low-light/High ISO performance : will need expensive lens or prime lens or high end DSLR for high ISO  performance
> ...



+1


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2012)

> Nikon D3100 does not have an AF motor, old lenses without AF are compatible no doubt but whats the point? and the nikon lenses are expensive than that of canon.



This is very stupid issue ....canon have changed there total mount (the socket where lens are fit) soo they produced all autofocus lenses after wards which is a bigger crime.....nikon just continued with old mount and now produces only AFS lenses soo u guys are making nikon the villen....but actually its nikons customer support that they are still supporting old lenses  ....

In any case when you buy 18-55,55-200,35mm,55-300,70-300, new 50mm and most new lenses u will get motor inside...

I would say check this -> Nikon F-mount - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
almost all VR lenses are AFS also 

and the concept that canon lenses are cheap just changed last month when canon increased the price of lenses by 20-30%


----------



## clickclick (Dec 12, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> This is very stupid issue ....canon have changed there total mount (the socket where lens are fit) soo they produced all autofocus lenses after wards which is a bigger crime.....nikon just continued with old mount and now produces only AFS lenses soo u guys are making nikon the villen....but actually its nikons customer support that they are still supporting old lenses  ....
> 
> In any case when you buy 18-55,55-200,35mm,55-300,70-300, new 50mm and most new lenses u will get motor inside...
> 
> ...



Even after increasing the prices the lenses are still cheaper than nikon 

Its not that after changing the mount canon is not providing customer support or service for the old lenses. Its the duty of all the brands/companies to provide service to the customers even for the archived (discontinued) products. Kodak has totally stopped manufacturing camera s, but they do provide service and support to the customers who have their products.

If u are here to help someone make a choice, clear all the pros and cons of the product of whichever brand and just dont praise what u own  And accept nikon D3100 has flaws, all the cameras of all the brands have flaws, there is no perfect camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2012)

Thats not true...canon lenses of old mount are not compatible with new canon lenses....and canon EFS (DX) lenses can not be mounted on a full frame DSLR  
nikon DX lenses can be mounted on any DSLR 

I am really curious which lens is cheaper in canon except 50mm 1.8 

Canon 18-55 is costlier then nikon one
canon 70-300IS is costlier then nikon one
canon 55-250 cant be compared to nikon 55-300 coz nikon 55-200 is cheaper too
canon 300 f4 is costly then nikon one
canon 70-200 f4 IS is costlier then nikon one

I really want to know guys...enlighten me 

If u think I am praising my D3100 then I am sorry abt that but I will not approve 1100D either


----------



## mastervk (Dec 12, 2012)

@sujoy
Does nikon dx lens works on fx camera without any lens modification and risk of damage? I understand vignetteing will be issue still.
Is nikon 55 250 much better than canon counterpart.


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2012)

^ Yeah, all dx lens are compatible with fx cameras...

Even you can use old lenses from late 70's... but with some lack of features like metering, focus etc...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2012)

yes all nikon DX lenses can be used on FX DSLRs and in D700,D600 and D800 have DX modes where u wont have those vigneting also 

and as nac said the very old lens can be used as manual lenses its useful specially in wide angle and macro things where u dont need autofocus.
I have a 1980's made macro lens the supersharp nikkor 55mm AIS micro ...and it works great on my D3100
In cameras like all FX and D300,D200 D7000 these AIS and AI lenses give proper metering and focus confirmation too 


abt nikon 55-200/300 vs canon 55-250 there is not much difference in both...they r just consumer lens...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 16, 2012)

Nikon D5100 - Rs 27500 in Kolkata (18-55)!!! U cant beat that at that price. Where ? Camera Exchange ,Chowringhee.


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 16, 2012)

Sony entry level SLRs have horrible noise/Low light performance. Tried one in a store, the noise is just too much. 

Stick with either Canon or Nikon. These two companies do only one thing - make cameras - and they do it good. Sony is jack of all trades, master of non.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 16, 2012)

wow thats awesome deal @The Incinerator


----------



## raja manuel (Dec 16, 2012)

I am not sure about Nikon, but I am very sure that Canon do more than just make cameras.


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2012)

Incinerator, That's a great deal...

Blackpearl, Perhaps, sony's low light performance is not on par with Nikon or Canon peers but you get a lot of things which neither Nikon nor Canon offers.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2012)

@nac I am sure u are talking about sensor shift stabilisation...which is good for all older lenses 

2nd may be high FPS...but there are some issues with that..some slowing down

what else are advantage...dont count panorama effect and other modes please


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 17, 2012)

blackpearl said:


> Sony entry level SLRs have horrible noise/Low light performance. Tried one in a store, the noise is just too much.
> 
> Stick with either Canon or Nikon. These two companies do only one thing - make cameras - and they do it good. Sony is jack of all trades, master of non.



There are many great companies in the world who make different things and make many of those well.
So, that would be a bad reason to discard Sony.

About the high-ISO noise, as per the reviews, high ISO performance is very good.
Also, it depends mainly on the sensor..and Sony is renowned for making very high quality sensors which are used by many other manufactures as well.
So, yes, I find your assessment surprising but I do thank your for opining


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2012)

Sony have 2 genuine problem...1st is it have too much noise suppression which makes high ISO pic loose lots of details .....2ndly they have not optimised there sensor like nikon did to the same sensors


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 17, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Nikon D5100 - Rs 27500 in Kolkata (18-55)!!! U cant beat that at that price. Where ? Camera Exchange ,Chowringhee.



Thanks a lot! I think that seals it. Great value for money.
I can pick it up next time I go to Kolkata. BTW, Kol is my home town


----------



## clickclick (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this a must for DSLR/P&S users?

JJC 3 in 1 Cleaning Kit CL-3D with Lens Cleaning Pen + Free Shipping | eBay

Is this important to protect the DSLR lens?

HOYA HMC U/V FILTER 58 mm FOR CANON 18-55 VR LENS AND ALL OTHER LENSES WITH 52mm | eBay

Thanks


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 17, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> There are many great companies in the world who make different things and make many of those well.
> So, that would be a bad reason to discard Sony.
> 
> About the high-ISO noise, as per the reviews, high ISO performance is very good.
> ...



I don't know where you read about high ISO performance on Sony DSLRs, maybe the high end, but the entry levels are never. Digital Cameras, Digital Camera Reviews - The Imaging Resource! is a good site where you can compare image quality of various cameras at different settings.

Regarding that comment about Sony, IMO, Sony products come with a premium price tag without the premium quality. Other companies make better or comparable products at much less price.



			
				Raja Manuel said:
			
		

> I am not sure about Nikon, but I am very sure that Canon do more than just make cameras.



Right. Forgot Canon printers. Anything else they make?



clickclick said:


> Is this a must for DSLR/P&S users?
> 
> JJC 3 in 1 Cleaning Kit CL-3D with Lens Cleaning Pen + Free Shipping | eBay
> 
> ...



I have a question on the Lenspen too. Is it really great, as opposed to dusting or using cleaning cloth?

The UV filter is important. It will protect your lenses from dust (which can cause scratches).


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2012)

I use lens pen and its really great....it have 2 heads...one for dust and other only for lens glass...the lens glass gets very clean...no marks at all

No you dont need any filter to protect ur lens glass...just keep the lens cap in pocket and put it as soon as ur shoot is over...even for 10-15 mins

Poor quality UV filter degrade the quality of picture...its not worth.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I use lens pen and its really great....it have 2 heads...one for dust and other only for lens glass...the lens glass gets very clean...no marks at all
> 
> No you dont need any filter to protect ur lens glass...just keep the lens cap in pocket and put it as soon as ur shoot is over...even for 10-15 mins
> 
> Poor quality UV filter degrade the quality of picture...its not worth.



So i should avoid the UV filter. And what lens pen do u use? The one i saw on ebay has one head which is of carbon something  and the other end has a soft bristle brush.

Thanks


----------



## mastervk (Dec 17, 2012)

You can use uv filter but don't use cheap ones.use at least hoya milti coated.
People are divided over using uv filter to protect lens.many use many don't.
For sub 20k lens you might not want to use.
@sujoy
What is the use of other end off lens pen(other than brush)
Might watch video to learn hote to use lens pen


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 17, 2012)

Raja Manuel said:


> I am not sure about Nikon, but I am very sure that Canon do more than just make cameras.



Nikon does more too.......
Nikon | Instruments Products
&
Nikon | Precision Equipment


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2012)

mastervk said:


> @sujoy
> What is the use of other end off lens pen(other than brush)
> Might watch video to learn hote to use lens pen



Brush end is to dust off the dirt. Then use carbon fiber end to clean the surface. Dust, if it remains on lens, can scratch the lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2012)

the brush side is for removing dust...the other side is for cleaning the glass


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> what else are advantage...dont count panorama effect and other modes please



 Just price performance is good.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 18, 2012)

Sony has high noise problem? Maybe with A37 but not with high end models. Foe example the Nex5N has better noise performance than 550D (both CMOS). Apparently Sony makes the sensors for Nikon. I guess people dont by Sony because of choice/price of lenses


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually recently sony launched all its lens lineup in India...just 2-3 days back I read the news....and the Prices of lenses are very comparable to what Nikon and canon offers...But I dont know about the performance of the lenses....

I love there Idea of SLT models ...will check there lenses in detail before comming into any conclusion


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 18, 2012)

Sony is the leader when it comes to sensors. They were the first to develop BSI CMOS. The evf is great too. Very bright and 100% accurate (in a99)


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 18, 2012)

Marvel/Sujoy and others,
Can you please check out the high ISO performance of Sony A37 vs D5100?
As far as I know, A37 uses the same sensor which is available in A57. I would also expect the sensor to be same as NEX-5N

I always thought Sony is the leader in sensors and their sensors are used by other manufactures like Nikon,Olympus etc.
So, I was surprised to hear the feedback that their sensor is more noisy.

All,

I found this site: www.dxomark.com

It has ratings for sensors and lenses. I dont know if they are accurate but seems to be really helpful.
As per the site, in terms of sensors - 

Nikon D3200 > D5100> Sony A57 (37) > D3100 > Canon 550D > Canon 1100D

Is the Sony NEX-5N available in India?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 18, 2012)

1. 5N is not available here
2. DxO Mark is the most reliable sensor rating website
3. I looked up D5100 vs A37 and found A37 to perform better at ISO1600


----------



## nac (Dec 18, 2012)

DXO yet to rate A37. IQ of Sony SLT's are better than Canon peers and ISO performance are on par with Canon (more or less). As per DXO ratings, Nikon's DSLR (above D3100) took a big leap in IQ and ISO performance.


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 18, 2012)

@nac: we can use Sony A57 for comparison..A37 has the same sensor.
@prashant: Nikon seems to have the best ISO performance (D5100 and above). Sony has similar ISO performance as Canon, while it scores much better than Canon overall


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2012)

Sony would have performed that well but as u know its SLT thats it have transluscent shutter...which actually does not move...but it looses some light and due to that loss of 20-25% light the sensor may produce poorer image or grainier image...

I will read the review today and tell u the conclusion 

Sony's prices are good...look at sony's site *www.sony.co.in/productcategory/dslr-camera-lens

And I read the review of A37....it seems good for video with full time focus...and inbuilt stabilizationn is really useful

the 7 fps is kindof myth....coz its jpeg...in raw it can take only 6 raw at 1 burst.

Good for new guys..


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 22, 2012)

Need some help!

Today I tried out the D5100 and Canon 550D at a shop.
One problem, more so with D5100 is that when I look through the view finder, I am unable to see the aperture,shutter speed,ISO values etc..
I tried the diopter adjustments but it don't help...I don't wear glasses.

Canon was a bit better but still not easy enuff to read.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2012)

u mean they r soo dull that u were unable to see or u mean it was not there itself....I think in my D3100 I can see ISO,aperture,shots remaining and info like that...will have to check again


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 22, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> Need some help!
> 
> Today I tried out the D5100 and Canon 550D at a shop.
> One problem, more so with D5100 is that when I look through the view finder, I am unable to see the aperture,shutter speed,ISO values etc..
> ...



That is odd. I have the 600D which is essentially identical to the 550D and its viewfinder displays those values very clearly. I'm not sure of the Nikon as I havent tried it. But what you saw seems to be specific to that particular piece. Or maybe the dioptre adjustment, but I'm not sure.



aadi007 said:


> @nac: we can use Sony A57 for comparison..A37 has the same sensor.
> @prashant: Nikon seems to have the best ISO performance (D5100 and above). Sony has similar ISO performance as Canon, while it scores much better than Canon overall



*www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos600d/16

And set the cameras you want to compare in the widget and a high ISO like 3200. I personally find the sony A57 > canon 600D > Nikon 5100 when you check for blotchiness..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2012)

BTW u guys know A37 and A57 is discontinued in some of japaneese and US sites...maybe in Jan 2013 sony may launch a upgraded version


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 22, 2012)

ISO performance is not everything. Things like Dynamic Range, color reproduction, lenses etc also matter.


----------



## nac (Dec 22, 2012)

Aadi, It's sad you are not OK with the VF. But I think you should give it a try one more time. It shouldn't be that bad... Ask the sales rep or someone in the showroom.

Sujoy, He does see things but not clear enough...
And about "discontinued models". It's not even a year... May be some wrong info, like the one we heard for D800 few months back...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2012)

Its possible that they got discontinued coz even nikon J2 is discontinued for Nikon J3 and S1

Sony SLT a37, a57 cameras and 70-400mm lens listed as discontiunued | Photo Rumors


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 22, 2012)

I meant that the values are shown in the VF but not clear enough for me to read..
Canon 550D was better than D5100 but still required lot of effort to read...I think my eyesight is fine, never had any issues with my eye.

May be its got to do with the condition of the display pieces at the showroom.
I have asked one of my colleagues to get his Canon 550D, will try once more.

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## aadi007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Finally, got a chance to play with the Canon 550D.
Played quite a lot with the settings - ISO/shutter speed etc...
Also, changed lenses...we had a 50 mm F/1.8 for portraits and a 24-105 general purpose lens.
Was able to get gr8 shallow DOF images with the portait lens 
I absolutely loved the feel of the camera. The controls are amazing, the response is super fast. Now, I am convinced that if I and when I upgrade, I will buy a DSLR or a mirrorless one.

No more P&S for me.

After spending a lot of time reading reviews, I have concluded that Nikon 5100D and upwards has a huge advantage in image quality particularly at high ISO compared to Canon.
But Canon has an edge in handling/ergonomics.

So, between the 550D/600D/5100D, which one will be your suggestion?
And what about autofocus speeds - very important for me.
I learnt that Nikon DSLRs do not have in built AF motor. Does it have any problems in real life regarding autofocus speed/size and price of lenses?

Using the normal kit lens, is there any noticeable difference in autofocus performance of Nikon D5100 with a Canon 550D/600D?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 4, 2013)

When I was about to buy my first DSLR, I did a pretty extensive research on exactly these models.
Nikon 5100 does NOT have any advantage in high ISO situation. I have checked that part myself and will not accept anyone else's results. In fact its quite the opposite. The 550D and 600D were perceivably better IQwise at higher ISOs.

If I were you, Ill put my money on the Canon 1100D or the 550D if you dont like the handling of the former.
For one, Nikon cameras at this price range generally have a slightly better build and finish as compared to the Canon counterparts. And slightly better handling too. But its no deal breaker. Now I am used to my 600D and I dont notice it at all.

The Canon 1100D is insane VFM compared to both the 5100D and 550D. I once found it selling at 21.*k on ebay. That is impossible to not love.

Stay away from the 3200D BTW. Its a step in the wrong direction IQ-wise.

I was cribbing I didnt get a Sony a37 (for its fast shooting abilities) until I tried one at croma the other day. If you are a manual-focus fan (which you should be) the EVF is a bad choice. Just stay away.

Try the 1100D, 5100D and 550D. You'll find one of them perfect for you.

Point to note about the Canon cameras is that the Live view mode is pretty useless. So I wouldnt exactly recommend the 600D for its flip-out LCD.


----------



## aadi007 (Jan 4, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> When I was about to buy my first DSLR, I did a pretty extensive research on exactly these models.
> Nikon 5100 does NOT have any advantage in high ISO situation. I have checked that part myself and will not accept anyone else's results. In fact its quite the opposite. The 550D and 600D were perceivably better IQwise at higher ISOs.
> 
> If I were you, Ill put my money on the Canon 1100D or the 550D if you dont like the handling of the former.
> ...



Thanks for the reply mate.
I do not think 1100D is a good camera...it has too many compromises to keep the price low. My colleague has one and I have played extensively with it and I dont like it at all...it doesnt even have a rubberised hand grip, forget other things.

About 5100D, I do not have practical experience...I think 550D images are good upto ISO 800 may be 1600...but as per reviews, theimage quality of 5100D at higher ISO's is several notches higher than 550D/600D. Not one, but all reviews (from sites which I refer) suggest the same.
Any other views on the same? For me, image quality and fast focus, operation are the primary criteria.

The choice is between 5100D and 550D/600D


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 4, 2013)

The very first time I took my 600D out in public I found the flip out LCD and live view mode to be very useful as I was shooting above the heads of people who were crowding around a speaker. I continue to find this feature very useful when covering public functions unobtrusively.
I wouldn't call Live exposure simulation or the greater focus accuracy of CDAF useless either.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 4, 2013)

I understand that all the reviews praise the 5100D over the Canons. But I will take no review over my own observations 
Also go to dpreview.com and in the reviews they have a widget to compare the images (in the "compared to" pages). Set the ISO to something like 1600 and check out 1100D,5100D and 550D. You'll be surprised.

Regarding the 1100D again, what are the features other than the rubber grip that you found missing?
Personally even my decision was to avoid the 1100D fro the plastic grip. But If you can find it a 21k, then (I paid 33.5 for my 600d) ? 

The live exposure simulation MAY be useful to some, but I'd much rather stick to the viewfinder EV scale to check for exposure and them manually have a look at the result to verify. Contrast focus system may be more accurate, but its painfully slow on this camera, near useless unless you have a still subject. That's just my view.

Regarding focus speed, I find that in decent light the focus of the 600D is decently fast, and that probably is true of the other two as well. I cant quite remember how the Nikon felt in this regard, so no comments there. In low light though the focus struggles quite a bit, but remember that I am talking of really low light conditions here, conditions so bad (11w cfl illuminating the verandah and I'm trying to focus on a grey cat about 20ft away from the bulb on the ground outside) that I dont really expect the focus to do any better for the price. IQ is good in all the four cameras and there is nearly nothing to separate them in that regard.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with pranav on the image quality part. I was originally considering the D5100 but when I compared the images on review sites I couldn't see picture quality as being a differentiator. I did see that post processing skill counted for a lot in real world use. 

As for the 1100D vs. 550D/600D debate, one of my colleagues has a 1100D and I have seen him work magic with it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 4, 2013)

But 1100D is 12MP. 18MP output from 600D has greater margin for cropping + more details


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2013)

Guys the sensor ISO is gradually getting better n better with every generation...

So basically both companies are plying mind games...get any of them 
D5xxx is definitely better in focus and featues then D3xxx
and canon 1xxxD is inferior to xxxD ...both in focus speed and features

I use D3100 and miss only the bracketing option which is available in d5xxx series...remaining all is just fine
Pic quality of all of them is nearly same and ISO depends on generation of sensor.

Best thing is go to a shop and feel the cam yourself...its much easier to judge that way.

And if u r again thinking of lenses then both have equally good lens choices...equally comparative


----------



## navin00 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello Guys,
I am going to buy my 1st DSLR my budget is around 40k, I don't know what should i look for here are my options..
1.Canon 600D with 18-55 lens
2.Sony Alpha A57K SLT SLR  with 18-55 mm lens.
3.Canon EOS 550D SLR same kit
4.Canon D5100 same kit.

I am total mediocre in the field of buying DSLR camera but have some desire for brilliant shots.
Its all up to you guys help me out with any solution.


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

You have narrowed down the models. Now what you have to do is... just check 'em in a local store and decide.


----------



## navin00 (Jan 10, 2013)

Which 1 is god in your opinion...?


----------



## mastervk (Jan 10, 2013)

If you can extend your budget buy any of above dslr with tamron 17 50 non vc instead of kit lens.
Note that kit lens is very capable lens ..


----------



## mastervk (Jan 10, 2013)

Buy either 550d or nikon 5100


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

Almost all are equally good. It's just a matter of preference. Personally, I haven't tried a camera with EVF. So most likely I won't be considering Sony unless I am getting it as a gift 

Between 550D and 600D, I may likely to choose 550D as it does have price advantage and similar performance.

So, it's between 550D vs D5100. It's tight, but I will end up picking Canon over Nikon.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2013)

In my opinion 
1. 550D is not available in market now...soo its very rare chance....u will get 600D available
2. Since Sony have launched all there lenses and third party lenses r equally available I will consider it a good option
Also sony have advantages of better video,inbody stabilisation,faster fps etc.
3. Nikon d5100 is good DSLR with best built among suggested...but D5200 is just comming very soon..

Soo final advise ....if you can wait a month...get d5200 ...it have awesome specs 

If going right now D5100>A57>canon 600D


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

D5200 is already available... But little above 40k


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2013)

I dont think its anywhere a bad deal if u get D5200+18-55 for 42-43k

It have AF and maybe metering system of D7000 and also it have the latest sensor which will come in D7100 to be announced this year.


----------



## navin00 (Jan 11, 2013)

Today hopped into some shops and took a demo of Canon 600d and nikon d5100 both of them are good but d5100 is a bit whitish in daylight shots and i did not like this instability as i don't know technical facts about DSLR but what i feel like i should go for canon.

what say guys is my decision is right..?


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2013)

You won't go wrong with any of those models... Buy the one you like... BTW, from where you are gonna buy... If from local store, check the availability of 550D as well and pricing...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2013)

Its fine even if u get 600D ultimately u have to learn the various settings ...


----------



## navin00 (Jan 11, 2013)

Now the choice is done,
where i can get best and competitive price deal in local market or shop with b/w 
i don't want to buy it online.
i live in kolkata w.b.


----------



## mastervk (Jan 11, 2013)

navin00 said:


> Now the choice is done,
> where i can get best and competitive price deal in local market or shop with b/w
> i don't want to buy it online.
> i live in kolkata w.b.



in general i have found online prices to be better than local shops but if you can bargain then its good to support local shops...

also try to find canon 550d at local shops..i am sure there will be some shops stocking it...


----------



## navin00 (Jan 11, 2013)

If anybody can suggest me any shop where i can get best deals i can bargain..
it will be helpful..


----------



## clickclick (Jan 12, 2013)

i find it funny and laugh out loud when people say, 1100D is a bad camera cause it doesnt have a rubber grip 

if in future u lose ur hair and become bald, will u commit a suicide out of inferiority complex?  "damn i have lost all my hair, i am bald, no point living, lets commit a suicide" 

lols, poseurs


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2013)

errr technology is comparative Nac ....1100D is good compared to point and shoot...but not good compared to D3100 coz of better body and better ISO


----------



## clickclick (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ no, i disagree, point and shoot with 1080p video recording is better than 1100d, 

i have read on this forum in many threads that, "the photographer matters and not the camera", i thought this statement was correct to an extent, but no, i was wrong. reading comments in this thread by people the statement should be, "camera matters, then even a dog can click an excellent picture" 

so my advice to the person buying a dslr is collect the money first, no matter how long its takes to, doesnt matter if u lose ur interest in photography, still save money for the high end dslr costing lacs of rupees, only then u will be called a "pro photographer"


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> errr technology is comparative Nac ....1100D is good compared to point and shoot...but not good compared to D3100 coz of better body and better ISO



  

Navin, Tenida and Rhitwick are from Kolkatta, they can help you in this regard.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2013)

@click click  even a cheap handicam can take better video then costliest point n shoot ....I think DSLR were made for proper pics and total control on pictures...video is just additional  

BTW can you take blurred background videos with a point n shoot  I dont think so

Person behind the camera definitely matters...but only with right gears  its two way sword...you cant take macro without a macro lens but a good photographer can take best macro from a cheapest macro lens...similar for zoom lens and portrait lens and flash
y do you think Pro guys use full frame...coz it give better quality and high ISO range, better body,more controls etc etc. 

@nac I really wont go for 1100D it got poor reviews, y not D3100 or for 4k more a D5100,550D


----------



## clickclick (Jan 12, 2013)

my friends are right, that my sarcasm is not understood by all 

canon 1100d sucks  d3100 is the best dslr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2013)

@clickclick sorry if I misunderstood something...and I didnt noticed you are a 1100D owner  dont take it otherwise


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @nac I really wont go for 1100D it got poor reviews, y not D3100 or for 4k more a D5100,550D


I was wondering  why I am getting tagged...  

I even checked I didn't say anything about 1100D


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2013)

lol u wrapped up my text about 1100D  ....I was at office and must have answerd in hurry soo tagged you


----------



## aadi007 (Jan 15, 2013)

Final decision is made - D5100 it is.

Thanks guyz


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2013)

yey...thats a nice choice...join the Nikon team


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 15, 2013)

aadi007 said:


> Final decision is made - D5100 it is.
> 
> Thanks guyz





purchase done? How much did you have to pay for it?


----------



## aadi007 (Jan 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> purchase done? How much did you have to pay for it?



not yet...but decision made.
Still hunting for the best deal


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2013)

There was a nice deal for D5100 from reliance digital around diwali time (2012). 15% cash back and Rs. 5500/- worth freebies (including tripod and extra memory card). It was about 29k. AFAIK, now you can get it for 29k (approx) with kit lens.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ebay currently has the 5100 at 29.7k and the 600D at 33.3k and the 1100D at 23.3k


----------



## clickclick (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ 1100D for 21300 on ebay currently


----------



## rider (Jan 31, 2013)

My friend has low budget of 15k and asking me to suggest a camera for this price. He is doing journalism so DSLR is the main preference. For this budget he can only get some second hand. Can anybody suggest me which camera would be best for him?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2013)

for 15k he will get bit old n used dslrs....if he is serious abt journalism then a used d200 or d80 with kit is good

d200 coz its a tough body and weather proof

in canon u can look for 1000d or 450d


----------



## Arnab.rc (Feb 10, 2013)

d5100 would be the future proof cam amongst all other options u have. good purchase.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 1, 2013)

Want to start learning photography. As I understand,a point and shoot has no scope for manual controls...so a DSLR is best to consider when one is serious about learning photography. I've been going thru terms like aperture,shutterspeed,ISO,focal length,depth of field etc...but I can only find out myself what these things really are how to apply them when and where only when I start using a camera. 

Which is a good DSLR for a beginner? Many review sites suggest Nikon D3200 as the best entry level model,it costs somewhere around 800-900$SGD. So just wanted to check with you guys before investing my money


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2013)

D3200 is just a sensor upgrade to D3100 ....Either get D3100 and save for good lenses or get D5100 

Canon 600D is also a good performer..


----------



## Johnny (Mar 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> D3200 is just a sensor upgrade to D3100 ....Either get D3100 and save for good lenses or get D5100
> 
> Canon 600D is also a good performer..



Ok...i've to practice a lot and learn the basics first before i upgrade the lens...so thinking of going with D3100...wat do u suggest...may be after an year or so ..i'll think of upgrading lens


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes D3100 is absolutely fine...I am using it for 2 years now...its the lenses that r much more important

Actually problem is the default lens with D3100 is 18-55 ...and with that u may not able to zoom at all....soo its suggested to get a twin lens combo 18-55 +55-300 or 55-200 is also nice...and after liking a certain type of photography like birding,landscapes or portraits u can upgrade your lenses for that


----------



## Johnny (Mar 5, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Yes D3100 is absolutely fine...I am using it for 2 years now...its the lenses that r much more important
> 
> Actually problem is the default lens with D3100 is 18-55 ...and with that u may not able to zoom at all....soo its suggested to get a twin lens combo 18-55 +55-300 or 55-200 is also nice...and after liking a certain type of photography like birding,landscapes or portraits u can upgrade your lenses for that



Finally got a D3100. Going thru the manual...ofcourse there are hell lot of things in the manual .... dont know where to start....i'm thinking of directly jumping into manual mode and try different settings like aperture,focal length etc etc....


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 5, 2013)

Though not exactly recommended, jumping into manual mode directly cant do much harm. Just make sure you keep exploring, so that you dont miss out on the more subtle features of the camera.


----------

